# Banco Santander



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Does anyone use online banking with these people? Trying to cancel a Direct Debit through ours and can’t for the life of me find the facility! Long queue at the branch otherwise. Many thanks


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

High flyer said:


> Does anyone use online banking with these people? Trying to cancel a Direct Debit through ours and can’t for the life of me find the facility! Long queue at the branch otherwise. Many thanks


Can you not do it via National Transfer and then modifythe direct debit from there. Assuming standing order is similar to Direct debit.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> Can you not do it via National Transfer and then modifythe direct debit from there. Assuming standing order is similar to Direct debit.


Worth a try, thanks for your reply


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I believe a direct debit has to cancelled by the utility you have authorised to claim the payment 

Certainly if you do that and they do not claim a payment then you will have achieved your objective


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

High flyer said:


> Worth a try, thanks for your reply


No go, been through the entire site, app and on desktop, no direct debit listing, no where( I can see) to cancel a direct debit. Have a Santander Account in the U.K. we shift money from, easy to go into DD’s and STO to manage them! Trip to the local branch me thinks, so frustrating.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Juan C said:


> I believe a direct debit has to cancelled by the utility you have authorised to claim the payment
> 
> Certainly if you do that and they do not claim a payment then you will have achieved your objective


But it’s at their discretion, should be under my control surely?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

High flyer said:


> No go, been through the entire site, app and on desktop, no direct debit listing, no where( I can see) to cancel a direct debit. Have a Santander Account in the U.K. we shift money from, easy to go into DD’s and STO to manage them! Trip to the local branch me thinks, so frustrating.


Think you may have to go to the bank but even then could be difficult. Any chance you can terminate the contract with whom ever you have the D/D with?


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Just go online, not using the mobile app and go to the accounts page. On the left side there is a pull down menu. Select direct debits and then you can use the block payment function.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> Just go online, not using the mobile app and go to the accounts page. On the left side there is a pull down menu. Select direct debits and then you can use the block payment function.


Many thanks, what is the title of the drop down box please, can’t see anything.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

On the accounts page on the left side, you will see a box which has a black print title of "All my accounts". Under that, there are seven blue titled options, the third one is titled Direct Debits. 

Press that and it expands to nine options. The fifth one down is block payments. That is the one you click on again and you see all of your direct debits. Select the one you want to block and that is it.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> On the accounts page on the left side, you will see a box which has a black print title of "All my accounts". Under that, there are seven blue titled options, the third one is titled Direct Debits.
> 
> Press that and it expands to nine options. The fifth one down is block payments. That is the one you click on again and you see all of your direct debits. Select the one you want to block and that is it.


Brilliant, thank you for all your help.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Using the web nueva as well as clasica I still can't access Direct Debits. Only Direct Debit tab I can see refers in fact to Direct Credits.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

If the direct debit title is in blue, try clicking it as it will open a new pull down menu. If it is not in blue, you need to call Sabadell and have then enable the function.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Phil Squares said:


> If the direct debit title is in blue, try clicking it as it will open a new pull down menu. If it is not in blue, you need to call Sabadell and have then enable the function.


Call Sabadell? It is Santander the OP is asking about.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Call Sabadell? It is Santander the OP is asking about.


Maybe that’s why despite trying for over an hour, still can’t access direct debits! Obviously applies to sabadell not Santander. Off to the bank now.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

High flyer said:


> Maybe that’s why despite trying for over an hour, still can’t access direct debits! Obviously applies to sabadell not Santander. Off to the bank now.


I'm sorry but I just had to Laugh out loud. Aren't forums brilliant.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> I'm sorry but I just had to Laugh out loud. Aren't forums brilliant.


Not always, but generally helpful when people who reply know what they are talking about!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

High flyer said:


> Not always, but generally helpful when people who reply know what they are talking about!


Sorry, read Sabadell even though it clearly said, Santander.

Glad the above poster never made a mistake!!


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Phil Squares said:


> Sorry, read Sabadell even though it clearly said, Santander.
> 
> Glad the above poster never made a mistake!!


The first line would have sufficed, apology accepted.


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

And as my local branch was closed, brings me back to:- Out of all the thousands on this forum, surely one of you has a Banco Santander Account, online banking with them and at some point having cancelled a direct debit?
I just can’t bring myself to believe I need permission from the company I set this business up with to be able to close the debit in force with them! Or travel to a branch to facilitate this.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is how to cancel or modify a DD Banco Santander 

Log into your account and on the main page, where it shows your balance and accounts.

Select the bank account. You will then get a page with Balance, option boxes and then under your transactions.

Select the one that says BILLS.

This will show you the DD open on your account and if you select one you can cancel it (on mine its the middle button)

Hope that helps


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

Barriej said:


> Here is how to cancel or modify a DD Banco Santander
> 
> Log into your account and on the main page, where it shows your balance and accounts.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, will give it a go.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure if this has been resolved but had another go at it and might have stumled across the solution.

Using the english version on the main page there are some tabs on the righthand side one of which is See bills. Clicking on this tab brings up all my direct debits. Click on the one you want to cancel and you should get an option to Cancel Direct Debit. I didn't follow it through in case I cancel one of mine.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## High flyer (Jun 22, 2018)

DonMarco said:


> Not sure if this has been resolved but had another go at it and might have stumled across the solution.
> 
> Using the english version on the main page there are some tabs on the righthand side one of which is See bills. Clicking on this tab brings up all my direct debits. Click on the one you want to cancel and you should get an option to Cancel Direct Debit. I didn't follow it through in case I cancel one of mine.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply don Marco, no haven’t tackled it yet, busy with the grandchildren! Still have this task to accomplish, have some time on my hands later in the week so will be back on it again.thanks again.


----------

